
Show HN: Overtalk – Raise to ear to send quick disappearing voice messages - jamix
https://overta.lk
======
jamix
App developer here.

Overtalk was born out of my frustration with text messaging. How many times
did you want to share a spur-of-the-moment thought or idea, but then gave up
while trying to type it up on the phone screen?

True, most messaging apps let you send voice messages. But the voice
functionality is shoehorned into the old text chat paradigm with its message
bubbles and chat history that's kept forever. And, by default, messages are
played over the speakerphone so everyone around can hear them.

Overtalk is different. Raise phone to ear to listen to the incoming messages,
and speak your reply after the beep. No buttons to press and no over-the-
shoulder listening to worry about. To the uninitiated, it looks like you're on
a phone call.

I started testing Overtalk with friends and family a few months ago, and it’s
now part of our daily lives. Give it a try - you might like it, too!

P.S. At the moment, the app is only available in the US App Store.

------
Nextgrid
How is this different from iMessage? You can simply raise your phone to record
an audio message and same to play back a received one and they only last 2
minutes after being played (with the option to keep them manually).

~~~
jamix
With iMessage, you have to raise to ear twice: first to listen, then to record
a reply. And then you need to tap a button to send it. With Overtalk, all of
this is done in a single raise-to-ear session.

~~~
Nextgrid
Thanks for the clarification, it makes sense now. While I wouldn’t personally
use this (not a fan of voice messages to begin with, as I’m always in an
office environment where people can hear everything) I wish you the best of
luck with your project!

~~~
jamix
Thank you!

